# [k3b] masterizzare col kernel 2.6.9

## consdel

per quanto riguarda i DVD il problema si è risolto con l'ultima versione dei dvd+rw-tools, per quanto riguarda invece i CD, continuo a riuscire a masterizzare solo con root... ho spulciato il forum ma non mi è servito a molto... c'è qualche soluzione?

----------

## Giambo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda i DVD il problema si è risolto con l'ultima versione dei dvd+rw-tools, per quanto riguarda invece i CD, continuo a riuscire a masterizzare solo con root... ho spulciato il forum ma non mi è servito a molto... c'è qualche soluzione?
> 
> 

 

Che errore hai ? Pure io, dopo un update, non riesco piu' a masterizzare come utente "normale".

Non riesco neppure ad accedere via USB al mio lettore MP3 usando gnomad2.

Forse la colpa sta' nella ricompilazione del kernel ?

----------

## Onip

ho avuto lo stesso problema. praticamente bisogna cambiare i permessi ai comandi che usa k3b, in modo che anche gli utenti li possano eseguire.

```
# chmod 666 /usr/bin/cd*
```

x me ha risolto, ma ATTENZIONE, non è proprio una cosa raccomandata da fare, o così c'era scritto sul post su questo forum che ho trovato a riguardo. Infatti potrebbe dare problemi di stabilità e continuità in scrittura.

p.s. il problema è dovuto al kernel 2.6.x

byez

----------

## Giambo

Seguendo questo thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247459

ho provato a seguire il consiglio

```

chmod -s /usr/bin/cdrecord

chmod -s /usr/bin/cdrdao

# repeat for all other cd writing software you use

```

e sembra funzionare :D !

OK, appena lanci k3b come untente ti compare un warning, prova ad ignorarlo e simula la scrittura di un CD. Da me funziona.

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

```
Linux WaVe 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

K3b: 0.11.17

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01

```

da me funziona alla grande... avrò stampato una 50ina di cd col nuovo kernel...

esce un avviso di lanciare la sessione da root, io l'ho disabilitato.

nessun problema, senza strane configurazioni

ciao

DV

----------

## federico

Si ma la domanda e' 

"perche' esce questo avviso"

?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> da me funziona alla grande... avrò stampato una 50ina di cd col nuovo kernel...
> 
> esce un avviso di lanciare la sessione da root, io l'ho disabilitato.
> 
> nessun problema, senza strane configurazioni

 

Senza seguire il post indicato da Giambo?

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Quote:*   

> Senza seguire il post indicato da Giambo?

 

non ho fatto nulla di particolare... niente patch o altro...

OT @Fedeliallalinea: perchè hai cambiato avatar? cccp mi piaceva di più!   :Cool: 

DV

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> OT @Fedeliallalinea: perchè hai cambiato avatar? cccp mi piaceva di più!   

 

Non c'e' nessun motivo volevo vedere ma neanche io mi ci trovo mi sa che lo rimetto

----------

## Lupin_III

E' dovuto al fatto che cdrecord e cdrdao lavorano in suid.

Il motivo di questo è presto detto: con privilegi root la priorità del processo di masterizz. è più alta e si rischia meno uno svuotamento del buffer qualora si stia eseguendo un altro processo avaro di risorse con la stessa priorità.

Il problema è che col kernel 2.6.9 l'accesso al buffer del masterizzatore è negato agli utenti in suid. Alcuni kernel hanno una patch (gentoo-dev-sources fino alla 2.6.8. Con il 2.6.9 è stata droppata)

Pertanto:

dando i permessi 666 a cdrecord/cdrdao si può tranquillamente tornare a masterizzare sapendo però che il processo di masterizzazione avrà la stessa priorità di altri eseguiti dall'utente stesso.[/quote]

----------

## GianX

Col kernel 2.6.9.

a me non appena  lancio k3b mi crasha...  :Crying or Very sad: 

che consigliate ricompilo ? 

ciao

----------

## Lupin_III

 *GianX wrote:*   

> Col kernel 2.6.9.
> 
> a me non appena  lancio k3b mi crasha... 
> 
> che consigliate ricompilo ? 
> ...

 

Lancia k3b da linea di comando e carca di capire che cosa lo fa crashare.

Ultimamente ci sono un po' di problemi con il compilatore gcc e sue librerie.

Ciao!

----------

## gutter

 *Lupin_III wrote:*   

> E' dovuto al fatto che cdrecord e cdrdao lavorano in suid.
> 
> Il motivo di questo è presto detto: con privilegi root la priorità del processo di masterizz. è più alta e si rischia meno uno svuotamento del buffer qualora si stia eseguendo un altro processo avaro di risorse con la stessa priorità.
> 
> Il problema è che col kernel 2.6.9 l'accesso al buffer del masterizzatore è negato agli utenti in suid. Alcuni kernel hanno una patch (gentoo-dev-sources fino alla 2.6.8. Con il 2.6.9 è stata droppata)
> ...

 

Esattamente  :Smile:  A riguardo basta guardare i changelog del kernel che avevano informato del fatto che era necessario togliere il suid ai programmi di masterizzazione come cdrecord.

Dal changelog:

```
*gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r2 (24 Aug 2004)

  24 Aug 2004; Michal Januszewski <spock@gentoo.org>

  +gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r2.ebuild:

  New release featuring fbsplash and vesafb-tng fixes. It also includes a patch

  that will allow non-privileged users to use cdrecord (bug #60756). Note that

  this will be dropped once 2.6.9 is out. Prepare you suid'ed cdrecord before

  this time comes :)
```

----------

## Josuke

Ne avevamo parlato qui se non sbaglio https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1785811&highlight=#1785811

----------

## gutter

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Ne avevamo parlato qui se non sbaglio https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1785811&highlight=#1785811

 

Si hai ragione   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wildancer

ragazzi anche da root comunque mi dà problemi! il warning c'è uguale e oltretutto su k3b non mi riconosce il mio masterizzatore esterno usb  :Sad: (

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io masterizzo senza problemi (kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r9)

L'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata mettere il mio utente nei gruppi cdrom e cdrw

----------

## cloc3

ho editato questo messsaggio per errore, amzichè quotarlo. Purtroppo così ho perduto il contenuto originel. Chiedo scusa.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora io piango.
> 
> Non riesco ad utilizzare un fico secco da utente.
> ...

 

Ho ripreso il problema e, dopo un aggiornamento di udev, hop scoperto che riesco a scrivere su cd da linea di comando - ... che non so usare, ma per ora ho imparato:

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc blank=fast

```

Invece xcdroast continua a fare lo sciocco. Dove potrei cercare il problema?

----------

## Vendicatore

http://freshmeat.net/projects/k3b/?branch_id=15878&release_id=181421

Nuova release di k3b che a quanto pare fixa i problemi posteriori al kernel 2.6.8

Have a fun!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> http://freshmeat.net/projects/k3b/?branch_id=15878&release_id=181421
> 
> Nuova release di k3b che a quanto pare fixa i problemi posteriori al kernel 2.6.8
> 
> Have a fun!  

 

```

gentoo-amd cloc3 # emerge -pv k3b

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.11.18  +arts -debug -dvdr -encode -flac +kde +mad +oggvorbis -xinerama 0 kB

```

Risultato: crash.

Comunque, io di solito uso xcdroast. Ditemi qualcosa, datemi una pacca sulla spalla...

I'm really no fun   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

Io ho emerso senza problemi quel k3b e mi si lancia tranqui, piu' che altro non ho masterizzazioni prova da fare ora come ora...

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Io con K3B e kernel 2.6.9 ho un sacco di problemi, nel senso che mi "esce" durante la masterizzazione bruciando irrimediabilmente i CD. Per ora uso BashBurn, e riproverò con K3B dopo l'uscita del kernel 2.6.10.  :Wink: 

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## saxtro

k3b 0.11.17

gentoo-2.6.9-r4

non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema, anzi si, un problemino con i dvd lo avrei...

me li segna tutti di 4,4Gb anzichè di 4,7 Gb e siccome il masterizzatore non va in overburn non riesco a metterci sopra 4,7 Gb .....

----------

## Thrain

Raga una domandina... coi kernel 2.6.10-rc3 è possibile masterizzare da utente? Ho sentito che la patch dei kernel gentoo è stata inserita pure nel tree ufficiale... qualche info...?

----------

## Vendicatore

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> k3b 0.11.17
> 
> gentoo-2.6.9-r4
> 
> non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema, anzi si, un problemino con i dvd lo avrei...
> ...

 

Purtroppo per te (e per noi) 4700Mb sono 4,4Gb

----------

## saxtro

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

>  *saxtro wrote:*   k3b 0.11.17
> 
> gentoo-2.6.9-r4
> 
> non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema, anzi si, un problemino con i dvd lo avrei...
> ...

 

non ricordo in quale tutorial lessi che 4,4GiB sono 4,7GB, cmq il fatto è che quando avevo slackware k3b mi scriveva 4,7GB ora scrive 4,4GB

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora io piango.
> 
> Non riesco ad utilizzare un fico secco da utente.
> ...

 

Ho ripreso il problema e, dopo un aggiornamento di udev, hop scoperto che riesco a scrivere su cd da linea di comando - ... che non so usare, ma per ora ho imparato:

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc blank=fast

```

Invece xcdroast continua a fare lo sciocco. Dove potrei cercare il problema?

----------

